# Cheaper alternatives to expensive pet store fixtures.



## CmoneyAA (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello and good day to everyone,

From cruising through the forums I have seen a couple of people say that they bought their fluorescent fixtures from home depot and lowes for much cheaper then they sale the special zoo med and other pet brand name fixtures for. 

One post in particular spoke of buying a " under the counter" fixture and using hooks to mount inside the cage under the screen. I am curious if anyone has used this method or knows of any cheap fixture alternative. I need a 48" uv fixture, I plan on putting a reptisun 10.0 in.


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2013)

Home depot has 4' fluorescent light fixtures that can be hung or mounted flush. I have used them hanging.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 18, 2013)

So have I. Plus I use the domes with plastic and ceramic fixtures.


----------



## CmoneyAA (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you all so much !


----------

